# A few pics from 1/28/09 on Long Island



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

Here are a few shot from plowing yesterday. 
We got about 4" then it turned to rain , man it gets heavy quick..


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

very nice...


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

where on LI is that?


----------



## Rumble (Dec 15, 2008)

It is in Uniondale , Right next to the Nassau Coliseum and Hofstra University


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I've been there. A friend lives in Amityville. I need to call him and try to get back up for a visit. I always liked it up there. I lived in Coram for a year then moved farther east to Mastic Beach. That was many years ago. Later on moved back closer to home, have a family but still like it up there. I even tried to get my wife to move up there at one point but she didn't want to move away from friend's and family.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*sweet truck and nice pics looks good*


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Rumble;735570 said:


> It is in Uniondale , Right next to the Nassau Coliseum and Hofstra University


Nice pictures, i know where that is, nice size lot too. I thought we got about 4-5". Add the rain and it was a real pain in the butt.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

nice truck!


----------

